# Bans or tubes



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

Which is better for a rambone sling shot. Bans or tubes?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats up to you. what do you feel more comfortable in shooting with?


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Trust me bud both work equally as well. Tubes generally last longer but perform slightly less adequate. Flat bands perform better but last less long.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Kerry Cornelius said:


> Which is better for a rambone slingshot. Bans or tubes?


I'm sure there are many others who can answer better than I, but ... there is no better, there is only which is better for your application !

If I was going out on a few day excursion in the boonies and did not want to carry lots of extra band gear but thought I could be shooting a lot ... I would take tubes ... I have been shooting my 1745 doubles for the past 4 weeks - and not a sign of wear. They are great performers with the ammo I am using, my 2050 pseudos and Kent 1/4od pseudos the same ----- also tubes in general are quieter.

If I was after more speed and did not care about long power supply life, I would take bands, I would probably take bands if I was a butterfly shooter ? If I was going after big game (+10lbs) only on hunting trips I might shoot more bands, I don't know ? If I did more target shooting I would probably shoot bands, as they seem to be the power supply of choice .... but the Chinese do pretty good with tubes ;- )

So IMHO, it's a game as asking the questions you ask and then reading everything you can on bands and tubes on every slingshot forum you can.

Last night I went through every post on bands and tubes, and Googled till I was silly in the face. There is a lot of info out there, some very, very helpful, some by folks that can't pee in the ocean even though they are standing on the pier !

Read everything you can and talk to the forum members that give you their experience, not hearsay.

So much for my tome on bands or tubes ;-)

wll


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

blondes or brunettes?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

jazz said:


> blondes or brunettes?


redheads !


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for all of the insight. Especially the Redheads!!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> Kerry Cornelius said:
> 
> 
> > Which is better for a rambone slingshot. Bans or tubes?
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I prefer tubes over getting banned. I always get cranky, & blow up Aaron's PM reasons why the whole thing is bull****, & complain how the whole queue thing ****s up the word association & 5 letters game. He's generally cool about it, but he's gotta be getting tired of me by now, so yeah, tubes.

...I do like bands, though...


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

I've shot both a better portion of my life, I like bands more than tubes


----------

